# Teaching in Australia - what's it like?



## MrsSpud (Jul 22, 2016)

I am a primary school teacher in the UK and I teach Early years (aged 3-5) to Key Stage 1 (aged 5-7). I love working with these age groups. I know the age at which Australuan children start school is different than here in the UK, I was just wondering what else is different. What is it like to be an early years or primary school teacher in Australia? I'm asking because I've seen Early Years teacher is on the skilled jobs list for migrating to Australia so I just wanted to find out teaching is like there before I officially apply for a visa and begin the steps to moving there


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

When my daughter (born UK) started school in NSW, at age 4yr 9mths, her school head was from UK. At another school in QLD her teacher in grade 2 was from UK, and from that I guess that UK teachers will fit in very well here.

However, I do hear that it can take time to get a job. Not sure about the early years teachers though.

You do need to know the difference between Preschool, Prep and Kindergarten though...
QLD has Prep the year before year 1, and Kindergarten options before Prep
NSW has Kindergarten the year before year 1, with Preschool before Kindergarten 
TAS has both Prep and Kindergarten in years before year 1


----------



## MrsSpud (Jul 22, 2016)

JandE said:


> You do need to know the difference between Preschool, Prep and Kindergarten though...
> QLD has Prep the year before year 1, and Kindergarten options before Prep
> NSW has Kindergarten the year before year 1, with Preschool before Kindergarten
> TAS has both Prep and Kindergarten in years before year 1


We're looking at moving to QLD where my hubby has family or NSW where he has seen a job. Do you know what age children start kindergarten and prep / preschool?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

The school year normally starts in late January or early February after the summer vacation period.

*Queensland:*

In 2007 Prep replaced preschool as the first year of school. Children must be 5 by 30 June in the year they enrol.

A child is considered to be of compulsory school age from 6 years and 6 months.

QLD has 'Prep' the year before year 1, although not compulsory, 98% of Year 1 students in 2015 attended a year of schooling before commencing Year 1. It is intended to be compulsory from 2017, to catch the odd 500 that missed out.

*New South Wales:*

Your child can start Kindergarten at the beginning of the school year if they turn five on or before 31 July in that year.

By law, all children must be enrolled in school by their sixth birthday.

Optional Preschools in public schools provide play-based activities/educational programs for children one year prior to enrolment in Kindergarten.

A child may be eligible for enrolment in 'preschool' from the beginning of the school year if they turn four years on or before 31 July that year.
NSW has 'Kindergarten' the year before year 1

EG:

A NSW or QLD child turning 5 between January and June 2016 would start in 2016
A NSW child turning 5 in July 2016 would start in 2016
A QLD child turning 5 in July 2016 would start in 2017
A NSW or QLD child turning 5 between August and December 2016 would start in 2017


----------

